# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تحديثات :  z3x-shell updated to v4.2(20-03-2012)

## mohamed73

z3x-shell updated to v4.2 - Added torrents!
- Added quick select of download method
- Added “Latest News” when shell window too wide
- Added checking card version before download from support
- Bugfix  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## GSM-AYA

متابعة تشكر عليها

----------


## haylala

ok thanks

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على المتابعة

----------

